# cost of tapes (Canadian)



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I've wanted to try Mike's Tapes for some time now butI could not afford them. Finally things are back on track and I would like to order them. Could anyone tell me the exact price Canadian? Also how long does it take to get them here? I am a little leary about giving my credit card # on line but I understand it would take much longer if I sent a cheque? Any info would be appreciated,sickofsick


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi SOS,I will get a conversion rate for you, and get back later today.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi SOS,I have spoken to Anne Brown who manages distribution of the program on this point.She advises the following:The current Can$ price for the tapes is CAN$ 151.61 this is based on a currency conversion of 1.5470 CAN/US$.Hope this helps. This conversion will only hold until 8.30am our time tomorrow when markets open again here.Best RegardsMike


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thankyou Mike for your help. I'm thinking its probably better to use the old credit card, that way I can submit it tonight. Thanks again.sickofsick


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

The cost will be over $200 CDN. I ordered them last November and the exchange rate was pretty much the same as it is now.My final bill, soup to nuts was $203 CDN. You will never get the puplished conversion rate set by banks. You are always going to pay a premium.Even if you take the dollar at being worth $0.66 US, a manual calculation based on a cost of $110 USD results in $182 CDN (but your rate will be higher when you pay by credit card or any other method since that rate does not apply to the average joe consumer). Add to that sales taxes as soon as it crosses the border at Canada Customs and any shipping, well you get the point ...Stef.[This message has been edited by Stef (edited 03-05-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SOS, there's is not much he can do for conversion of currencies.I do want to say that the web is run by me however and the secure transaction is secure.It will point to webpotential our webserver, so you know.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2001)

HI SOS,International exchange rates fluctuate many times a day. Sometimes the sale becomes a little cheaper sometimes not.This is the nature of international finance. However of all the countries the IBS program is shipped to Canada seems to impose high import taxes.I'm afraid its a canadian government thing the taxes that are levied, and international conversion rates seem to be beyond everybody's control!From what Stef says there does appear to be quiet a premium to be met by canadian customers. I have asked Anne to look into obtaining a distributor in Canada, that way costs can be spread, however this I suspect will take some time. I will let you know when I hear.Best RegardsMike


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Well I ordered them this morning and can't wait to get them! I really think they will help. When I consider the cost of various medications over the years it really doesn't seem that bad.sickofsick


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

We must have been posting at the same time. Canada and Taxes! Unfortunately no surprise there!sickofsick


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2001)

Yeah, the prices comes out to about $200 Canadian in total. I paid roughly the same amount for a few sessions of therapy and those only lasted for a couple of hours whereas these tapes last for 100 days. So the cost really isn't that much when you put it into perspective.


----------

